# Edge Antenna (Channel Master) Channels I can watch are Title Unavailable - Hard Reset or Really Delete Channels



## 5circles (Jan 25, 2005)

I've spent ages on the phone with Tivo Support. So far, it seems that they don't know what they are doing and don't really understand the issue (no surprise unless I can escalate). Only suggestion is to call in again if it doesn't straighten itself out after an unstated time.

Symptoms / history / Deductions:

Old Channel Master DVR+ and TV perform Rescans OK. 
Tivo Edge does not scan properly. It doesn't delete existing channels even with Guided Setup or Clear and DelEverything, channels it has already dominate (sometimes inconsistent information), newly found channels abiablebl(asterisks) aren't in the list until i check them. They show Title Unavailable which means no recording.
TiVo Edge appears to have a built-in data base of all channels in the state (and perhaps Canadian with a chance of access) . Originally, I thought it might be finding weak signals, but now I doubt that because the duplicate channels can't find signals.
The problem seems worse (or more obvious) with PBS - which are the stations I'm most interested in. There are many affiliates all over the state for the two PBS stations.
I wonder if a real Hard Reset is possible, how to do it, and if it would achieve anything. I expect to do it more than once because I'm just about to install a new telescopic antenna mast and juggle antennas. Not sure if this is relevant The antennas are mostly from 166 degrees (only VHF) to 188 or so, with the weaker signals from 237 and 238. I have ChannelMaster Titan masthead antenna amp - I'll play with that - and a Winegard signal strength meter.

Any ideas greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

5circles said:


> TiVo Edge appears to have a built-in data base of all channels in the state (and perhaps Canadian with a chance of access) . Originally, I thought it might be finding weak signals, but now I doubt that because the duplicate channels can't find signals.


Save the phone call. The TiVo doesn't populate the channel list based on the scan - but rather from the online database. Before I left TiVo for better performing options, my OTA channel list covered nearly 400 sq miles between US and Canadian stations - the majority of which are not receivable with the tallest antenna in the world.


----------



## 5circles (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks @eherberg

So how can I get past the Catch 22? Some stations I can watch have no program information (title unavailable), while the equivalents with program information have no signal or in some cases aren't even equivalent (programs offset). 

I saw one page about forcing a program schedule update, but the instructions didn't match my box.

I also saw somewhere about a real factory reset by turning off the Tivo for days, but that won't do me any good with antenna and direction juggling.

What did you switch to?


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

The stations with an asterisk are scanned channels not in the database. Assuming you have chosen the right lineup during Guided Setup (perhaps experimenting with neighboring zip codes - check online using any Rovi-supplied listings site like TV Guide or OnTVTonight -- not Zap2it as it uses Gracenote/Nielsen data) you can submit lineup corrections here. This page may also be helpful.

Regarding what I switched to, I went the HDHomeRun route. I now have a whole list of choices for dvr service with that route. In addition to using online listings services I also use Schedules Direct with TV Browser - which gives me the ability to search by detailed metadata that TiVo users could only dream about.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I start by eliminating (uncheck) any channels in the channel list I know are not receivable. For me Tivo lists Colorado Springs, Glenwood Springs and Cheyenne channels. I am in Denver and cannot receive those. I use RabbitEars.Info to see which channels i should receive. Then I try them and eliminate any I can't receive.

It is a pain and can take an hour or so but I don't know any other way to get a reliable listing.


----------

